# Captain Alfred Ernest Harvey



## pbirchwood (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking for information on the descendents of Captain Alfred Ernest Harvey. He was born about 1862 the son of William Peebles Harvey, also in the Merchant Marine.
Captain Harvey was 1st Mate on the"Sheaf Field" sailing Cuba to New York. By 1929 he was Master of the "Sheaf Spear" also on the Cuba-New York Route. By 1940 he had retired and was living in Liverpool.
I need to find any of his descendents so would appreciate your help.
Peter Birchwood


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Peter.
Your email address has been removed as per site policy.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------

